# Scale count



## St3v3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi

Is there a different scale count between species of carpet python?


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 22, 2019)

St3v3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a different scale count between species of carpet python?



I presume you are referring to whats called the Carpet Python (Morelia spilota) group and if so the answer is...No.

As it currently stands it is yet to be resolved whether several of the current recognized "species" within the group are valid. No matter what region they come from (and even within specific regions) scale counts can vary significantly. E.G... H. Cogger. "7th Edition Australian Reptiles & Amphibians of Australia"...Mid body scales can number between 40 - 65...ventral (belly scales) between 240 - 310...subcaudals (under the tail) between 60 - 95.


----------



## St3v3 (Dec 22, 2019)

So two specimens of Imbricata for example can have a different scale count?

Dose the scale count ever increase with the growth or dose it stay the same as hatchling?


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 22, 2019)

St3v3 said:


> So two specimens of Imbricata for example can have a different scale count?
> 
> Dose the scale count ever increase with the growth or dose it stay the same as hatchling?



1. Yes & 2. Stays the same.


----------

